# Yikes! Boer losing hair.



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

My boer buck is losing his hair. At first I just assumed he was losing his winter coat, but he's got patches on his side right down to the skin.

His skin doesn't seem unusually red, irritated or scabby. He acts perfectly normal.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being bald on one side indicates that he is rubbing on something...my pygmy buck has a "to the skin" bald spot on his left side from rubbing against the door frame of the buck house, watch him and see if he is rubbing against something.


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Liz,

He's leaving hair everywhere. The bald spot however seems to be right where he can get his horn tip to scratch. However he doesn't seem to be continually scratching. But he does end up with hair on his horn tips.

Can lice do this?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

check for lice -- they will cause a goat to loose hair as they scratch


----------



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

Do Boers possibly just shed their winter coat really quickly? When I first posted, it was just patches where he could get his horns. Within a few days, practically all his outer hair fell off, leaving short hair underneath. He still has a little of the long stuff around his tail, legs, and neck, but his body is free of the long winter hair.

I put some delousing powder on him, but I'm wondering if I just jumped the gun. His skin is not red, or irritated, and although he rubs everywhere, he doesn't seem particularly itchy.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

He's probably just losing his winter coat. My boy has long almost dreadlocks hanging off him in places.
He hasnt really been using the brush (as for streets) roller we have out there but yeah you'll often see tufts of hair on the horns.


----------

